# Secret of Monkey Island!! PC GAME



## Sage Orion (May 25, 2004)

ANy of you people played a great Pirate game such as 

the Secret of Monkey Island Series??   

It's real cool!!    My fav is the Escape from Monkey Island and the

Curse of Monkey Island!!  There's a lot of puzzels and pranks and 

people to talk to!!  I love these games!!  I hope they make more!!


----------



## Hypes (May 25, 2004)

God, I hope not. Number four was enough by far. No reason beyond destroying a once-great franchise and earning a penny.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 25, 2004)

Hey....its a great game and popular now!!


----------



## Hypes (May 25, 2004)

Amphetamine is also very popular. And so is smoking.


----------



## erickad71 (May 26, 2004)

Not to get off-track here, but Andreas, I love your new avatar.


----------



## Hypes (May 26, 2004)

_::stares at you with large baby-eyes_

Oooh yeeah?

...

Thanks.


----------

